# n00b trying to install xorg, and it failed with bizzare disk usage :(



## Muster_Mark (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi All,

So, I should say I am a complete BSD newbie.  To be honest, I decided to give it a go cause I liked the logo   Anyway, I have it running in a virtual box under Ubuntu on a 8GB virtual disk.  So far, I like it, but I wanted to see if I could get some kind of gui on it.  I googled around and finally typed

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
# make install clean
```
About 1/2 hour later it is done, but not in a good way.  It said that the filesystem was full.  And indeed, if I try

```
$ startx
startx: not found
```
I am a little confused since I don't understand how the filesystem could be full since I hadn't installed anything else on it.  Also, the virtual machine only takes up 4GB so far, and it is limited at 8, so there should be plenty of room.  Here is what I get out of df:

```
Filesystem	1K-blocks	Used	Avail	Capacity	Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a	709998		176534	476666	27%		/
/devfs		1		1	0	100%		/dev
/dev/ad0s1e	481838		12	443280	0%		/tmp
/dev/ad0s1f	4354178		4351320	-345476	109%		/usr
/dev/ad0s1d	192678		3340	1769020	0%		/var
```
109% capacity???  What's going on?  Also, why are the folders /dev /tmp /usr /var separate logical volumes, with fixed max sizes?  Is that just how freeBSD works?

The symptoms at the moment are that if I try to do anything that uses disk space (like mkdir or such), I get a file system full error.  Unless I am the root user, then everything seems fine.  I have no idea what to delete in /usr since I haven't added files other than what xorg was trying to install.  It is possible I screwed something up in the installation, so the first thing I am tempted to try is a simple reinstall, and hope things work the second time.  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 3, 2011)

When you installed FreeBSD, you selected the default partioning, which creates four partitions: / /tmp /usr and /var.  / /tmp and /var are using relatively little space, but the filesystem on the /usr partition, where ports get installed by default, is full.  That is, it's using around 4 GB, so the total used space is approximately 4 GB.  

The easiest option that comes to mind is to reinstall FreeBSD and give more space to /usr.

For the details about disk organization on FreeBSD see: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disk-organization.html


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2011)

How is it possible for a partition to be more than 100% full?
Also see Installing Applications: Packages and Ports in the Handbook.

Only 6G for filesystems is shown there (maybe 2G for swap?).  On small disks, free space is easier to use if you set up just a single / and a small swap partition.

As for what filled /usr, could be several things.  There was only 4G to start.  Installed applications need room.  When you build ports, the distfiles are downloaded and temporary build directories are created.  If you built world, /usr/src and /usr/obj can eat up 1.7G on their own.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't underestimate a full ports tree, which is also approaching ~600 MB, I believe


----------

